# Conqueror Fuzz - Can I make it a bit louder?



## Idlebeach (Sep 16, 2021)

Howdy! I just finished building the Conqueror Fuzz and it sounds pretty darn neat. The only thing I would like to change is getting unity volume at least a little closer to noon. Right now I would say its around 2:30-3ish? Give or take. Not sure that it's going to help but I think that's the ballpark I am in now. Just incase it matters at all I did use a transformer instead of the inductor. I assume that is probably what gives it the cocked wah type sound and may not have much to do with volume though? 

I assume there are is a resistor or 2 I could swap, or would a pot value/taper change do the trick? I am open to suggestions. There are a ton of people way smarter than me on here so I hope someone can fill me in! Thanks a ton!


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Sep 16, 2021)

If you’re fine with the maximum volume on tap, but just want unity to be closer to noon, then you can just swap the volume pot with a 25k linear pot.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Sep 16, 2021)

The White Box should really have a booster at the end IMO.  Check out the Mystery Machine,  Castledine did it right!

The Wah inductor and transformer will definitely sound different.


----------



## Idlebeach (Sep 16, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> The White Box should really have a booster at the end IMO.  Check out the Mystery Machine,  Castledine did it right!
> 
> The Wah inductor and transformer will definitely sound different.


Oh wow, I never noticed the Mystery Machine. Maybe I will try that down the road!

What kind of differences would it make? Maybe I should order an inductor and try it. I noticed there were different colors available that were supposed to sound different as well.


----------



## Idlebeach (Sep 16, 2021)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> If you’re fine with the maximum volume on tap, but just want unity to be closer to noon, then you can just swap the volume pot with a 25k linear pot.


I did the ol' swapparoo. It did help me get it a bit closer to where I wanted it so I think this is going to be the "fix" I go with. I ended up being pacified enough to box it at least!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Sep 16, 2021)

The inductor is high-Q and the inductance tolerance is pretty tight.  The transformer is low Q and the inductance is not specified, so you get what you get.

It's like the difference between Thunderbird and a good Cabernet.


----------

